
Five Reasons why Windows 8 will be dead on arrival - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/five-reasons-why-windows-8-will-be-dead-on-arrival/10275?tag=nl.e539
======
SlipperySlope
From an interview with the Windows 8 designer ...

"What if we base the whole interaction model on thumbs? What if the whole
thing is just based on thumbs?" Nobody else does that.

[http://gizmodo.com/5882797/designing-windows-8-or-how-to-
red...](http://gizmodo.com/5882797/designing-windows-8-or-how-to-redesign-a-
religion)

Pretty much sums up why it won't be well accepted among those using netbooks,
laptops, desktops, or administering servers.

